# Emerson Disposal



## Jiggersing (Jul 19, 2008)

I can manually move it with a little wrench or from inside -- can spin each impeller and rotate the whole gizmo, BUT when I turn on the switch, there is an electrical hum but no functioning.  It is an Emerson E100, maybe 15 years old?


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi,

If not jammed up but the motor is hummmmmming only....sounds like a bad motor = shopping time.

jeff.


----------



## Charlie (Jul 21, 2008)

If you are sure that everything is moving then it is probably a bad motor.

On the plus side though with a 15 years old disposal you/somebody got their moneys worth


----------



## majakdragon (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds like a motor problem. After 15 years, the blades are probably getting dull anyways and a new unit is in order. Emerson is the manufacturer of Insinkerator disposals so changing it out should not be a problem.


----------

